# Nutes for biggest buds



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

I was thinking of swapping over to the full mega crop nutes line and using MC, bud explosion, sweet candy, Mammoth P, and gravitron. What other nutes could I add to this? Or are the some other nutes or different lines that would be better for max yield?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

grower skill, not nutes, maximize yield


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 9, 2020)

Less is better


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no magic in a bottle or powder........


----------



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

@DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


more like 5% of the outcome


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


maybe even less try 10 or less lol


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 9, 2020)

its all the same nutrient to every plant it uses the same nutrients as corn etc anything works its on how u dose it.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 9, 2020)

Dont drink the koolaid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Dont drink the koolaid.


does the koolaid have bud explosion or trich blaster in it?


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


That's what they want you to think.

Its nonsense.

If there was one set of bottles that was responsible for such an increase then wouldn't everyone be using it and every other company copying the ratios.

Meanwhile people are using tomato food and pulling top shelf nugs and monster weights.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


Did it hurt when you pulled that number out of your ass?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


Yeah....where did you come up with that number?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah....where did you come up with that number?


Probably in one of Advanced Nutrients advertisements.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Probably in one of Advanced Nutrients advertisements.


Well everyone knows 90% of bad info comes from advertising......


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


That is pure nonsense. I use some of the cheapest nutes money can by. No additives and not a single bottle with a fancy label and cartoon name selling for $25. If you go into growing with the mindset that nutes are that important then you're setting yourself up for failure. Just look at all the posts of people with a dozen bottles of all the latest and greatest nonsense to dump on your plants. The Marijuana Plant Problems section is full of them. Crispy fried leaves and nasty looking buds having all kinds of issues even though they're dumping any product they can get their hands on. 

If you want max yield then make sure you have plenty of light and a good environment for your plants to grow. I'll put the health of my plants and my yields up there with those using all those products that have been aggressively marketed to naive cannabis growers. And I just use calcium nitrate, a micronutrient blend, and monopotassium phosphate. I can buy a pound of each in watersoluble dry form for what people pay for some bottle of "Magic" that is made from the exact same stuff I'm using. 

The cannabis nutrient industry is nothing but a money grab. More money is spent on packaging and marketing than the product that's inside all those shiny bottles.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That is pure nonsense. I use some of the cheapest nutes money can by. No additives and not a single bottle with a fancy label and cartoon name selling for $25.  If you go into growing with the mindset that nutes are that important then you're setting yourself up for failure. Just look at all the posts of people with a dozen bottles of all the latest and greatest nonsense to dump on your plants. The Marijuana Plant Problems section is full of them. Crispy fried leaves and nasty looking buds having all kinds of issues even though they're dumping any product they can get their hands on.
> 
> If you want max yield then make sure you have plenty of light and a good environment for your plants to grow. I'll put the health of my plants and my yields up there with those using all those products that have been aggressively marketed to naive cannabis growers. And I just use calcium nitrate, a micronutrient blend, and monopotassium phosphate. I can buy a pound of each in watersoluble dry form for what people pay for some bottle of "Magic" that is made from the exact same stuff I'm using.
> 
> The cannabis nutrient industry is nothing but a money grab. More money is spent on packaging and marketing than the product that's inside all those shiny bottles.


Exactly! Even though I've used AN products, and liked them, I kept my purchases down to the bare basics. I don't get how some people get sucked into buying and feeding 10-20 different products for their plants. It reminds me of the whole doterra essential oil shit people fall for. My wife used to have containers full of those bottles until I convinced here 99.9999% of what they claim is complete and utter horseshit.


----------



## FlowerPower001 (Apr 9, 2020)

Best to ratio your NPK levels according to the plant's stage of life, as well as monitor PPMs too. Too much will burn your plant and too little can contribute to fluffy buds. They are all pretty much decent quality, and there's no magic formula.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The cannabis nutrient industry is nothing but a money grab. More money is spent on packaging and marketing than the product that's inside all those shiny bottles.


I find it very similar to the wine and microbrew tactics. Labels are used to grab the eye in a sea of shit! To get you to say "hey that looks good"


----------



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

lol you guys have either never used the products I’m talking about are are just arrogant assholes who think they know it all, because I can get a a noticeable gain from using the right nutes compared to not... y’all are toxic af and obv don’t know what your talking about


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> lol you guys have either never used the products I’m talking about are are just arrogant assholes who think they know it all, because I can get a a noticeable gain from using the right nutes compared to not... y’all are toxic af and obv don’t know what your talking about


Used them 25 years ago how about you?


----------



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Did it hurt when you pulled that number out of your ass?


It’s called an estimate and is like to see u grow with out any huh???


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> lol you guys have either never used the products I’m talking about are are just arrogant assholes who think they know it all, because I can get a a noticeable gain from using the right nutes compared to not... y’all are toxic af and obv don’t know what your talking about


You're going to do well here. Someone with an attitude like yours swung in last week and quickly realized they didn't know what they were talking about. If you get a 35% increase from nutrients then you just don't know how to grow and they are bridging that gap for you.


----------



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Used them 25 years ago how about you?


Seen them first hand and quite a difference if u now what to look for


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> It’s called an estimate and is like to see u grow with out any huh???


I take it you've never heard of organic growing?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

And, BTW, I've used nutrients and had great results. I'm just not gullible enough to think they are as important you you think they are.


----------



## JJroro (Apr 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> You're going to do well here. Someone with an attitude like yours swung in last week and quickly realized they didn't know what they were talking about. If you get a 35% increase from nutrients then you just don't know how to grow and they are bridging that gap for you.


I didn’t mean 35% inc i was meaning like between experience and the nutrients like being experienced means a lot but also does the nutrients, like 35% of good nutes and the rest experience for a good grow


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> Seen them first hand and quite a difference if u now what to look for


if you know what the plant needs and adjust from there it's much better than just throwing a bunch of money at it. 

Think of it like a race car.......if you don't know how to drive the car, no matter how much gas you give it, your just wasting money doing it.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> I didn’t mean 35% inc i was meaning like between experience and the nutrients like being experienced means a lot but also does the nutrients, like 35% of good nutes and the rest experience for a good grow


Sorry, but you are wrong. Providing nutrients is as important as providing proper lighting. The part you don't seem to understand is bottled salt based nutrients aren't required AT ALL. You can feed them just as well for pennies on the dollar and most of the shit you buy in a bottle has had more money go into the advertising than the actual product. Trust me...I've spent a LOT of money on fancy bottles that look like the were designed by a tattoo artist. I have an all organic grow going now and the price different for nutrients is astonishing. I've also never seen my plants grow so fast during early vegetation...but I'm not attributing that to the the organic grow, yet, because I haven't grown these strains before.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> like 35% of good nutes and the rest experience for a good grow


the more you say it doesn't make it true. 

how long do you flush for?


----------



## milehighgreenthumbbb (Apr 9, 2020)

Feed in some co2 and will be closer to that 35% but still not quite!


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> I was thinking of swapping over to the full mega crop nutes line and using MC, bud explosion, sweet candy, Mammoth P, and gravitron. What other nutes could I add to this? Or are the some other nutes or different lines that would be better for max yield?


I used to run Mega Crop in coco, now using Jacks 5-12-26.
Being a 2-part, Jacks allows growers more flexibility - able to adjust the NPK ratio's and elements.






Masterblend
Chem Gro
are similar alternatives to jacks part-a.

IMO....Megacrop is best for soil grows, but even then it's limited if you want to adjust NPK ratios into and thru flower.
MC has plenty of K. Their BE and SC are loaded with K. Calmag pro high in N, low in CA.


----------



## SirDirkDiggler420 (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well everyone knows 90% of bad info comes from advertising......


No I ran thier nutes and got triple the yield plus it tested at 112% thc (since ppl just makin shit up nowadays)


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> lol you guys have either never used the products I’m talking about are are just arrogant assholes who think they know it all, because I can get a a noticeable gain from using the right nutes compared to not... y’all are toxic af and obv don’t know what your talking about


You don't know how to grow if you need bottles of "Magic".


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I find it very similar to the wine and microbrew tactics. Labels are used to grab the eye in a sea of shit! To get you to say "hey that looks good"


I find the microbrew industry here in Portland ridiculous as well. I was drinking microbrew back in the eighties when it was just getting started. Now all these hipster brewers that retired from Intel are opening up breweries because they have the money to buy $50,000+ in equipment. They then charge $8 for some crappy sour in a 12 oz wine glass and all the other hipsters think they're drinking the best stuff ever. It's a joke.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

Admin should move this thread to Newbie Central. 

This isn't advanced growing worthy at all.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I find the microbrew industry here in Portland ridiculous as well. I was drinking microbrew back in the eighties when it was just getting started. Now all these hipster brewers that retired from Intel are opening up breweries because they have the money to buy $50,000+ in equipment. They then charge $8 for some crappy sour in a 12 oz wine glass and all the other hipsters think they're drinking the best stuff ever. It's a joke.


My brother isn't a hipster, but he loves his craft beers. The one good thing about them being expensive is it causes some people ot learn to control their intake. My brother limits himself to 2 beers a night and considers them more like a dessert, or a "special drink" for the night, rather than something to drink to get shitfaced.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Admin should move this thread to Newbie Central.
> 
> This isn't advanced growing worthy at all.


It's kind of the opposite of advanced growing. Maybe OP thought this was the "Advanced Nutrients Growing" forum


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I find the microbrew industry here in Portland ridiculous as well. I was drinking microbrew back in the eighties when it was just getting started. Now all these hipster brewers that retired from Intel are opening up breweries because they have the money to buy $50,000+ in equipment. They then charge $8 for some crappy sour in a 12 oz wine glass and all the other hipsters think they're drinking the best stuff ever. It's a joke.


I used to do a lot of work in Tualatin back in the late 90's. I still think Widmer Hefe is one of the best American hefes.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> does the koolaid have bud explosion or trich blaster in it?


Sucker punched and smiling all the while.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I used to do a lot of work in Tualatin back in the late 90's. I still think Widmer Hefe is one of the best American hefes.


I used to work in Tualatin back in the late 90's. We'd head to the John Barleycorns McMenamins near Bonita and 72nd after work in the summer and order pitchers of Hef. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> My brother isn't a hipster, but he loves his craft beers. The one good thing about them being expensive is it causes some people ot learn to control their intake. My brother limits himself to 2 beers a night and considers them more like a dessert, or a "special drink" for the night, rather than something to drink to get shitfaced.


I never drink more than 2 beers or drinks away from home. And when I do I don't drive. But I'll put down a sixer of IPA in a night in the safety of my castle. I refuse to be out in public hindered by the effects of alcohol. If something were to happen I want to be on top of my game. And then there is the fact that I'm an anti drinking and driving zealot. I'm the guy that will take someone's keys and not bat an eye. Do one or the other but not both at the same time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

milehighgreenthumbbb said:


> Feed in some co2 and will be closer to that 35% but still not quite!


There ya go buy one of those bags of yeast that should help. A long time ago I set up my lung room as a fermentation room for I think it was 8 carboys full of beer. Don't think it made much of a difference especially since it wasn't a closed room.


xtsho said:


> I find the microbrew industry here in Portland ridiculous as well. I was drinking microbrew back in the eighties when it was just getting started. Now all these hipster brewers that retired from Intel are opening up breweries because they have the money to buy $50,000+ in equipment. They then charge $8 for some crappy sour in a 12 oz wine glass and all the other hipsters think they're drinking the best stuff ever. It's a joke.


50K is just a start. 10k a fermenter easy........that's why a lot of those guys go to contract breweries. Someone makes the beer and bottles it for you......you store it, market it and sell it........had a friend that had a brewery since early mid 90's. It was a German brewery he was trained in Germany and had great beer. But would rent out a fermenter every once in a while because it was easy money and he got paid without any risk since it was all sold to the fake brewer. Man I'd like to get my hands on a keg of his golden.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> had a friend that had a brewery since early mid 90's. It was a German brewery


whereabouts? 
every time i go to denver , i hit up Prost Brewing. they have some of the best german beers i've had this side of the Atlantic. anybody can make an IPA i think, very few can make a good kolsch. or an altbier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> whereabouts?
> every time i go to denver , i hit up Prost Brewing. they have some of the best german beers i've had this side of the Atlantic. anybody can make an IPA i think, very few can make a good kolsch. or an altbier.


Better be good with a name like that! https://ramsteinbeer.com/


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah Prost looks like a place I'd go to


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah Prost looks like a place I'd go to


i was thinking the same: if i'm ever near Butler NJ. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was thinking the same: if i'm ever near Butler NJ. lol


LOL yeah I don't live around there anymore. I'm more likely to be near Co.......a buddy has a place at Keystone.......so maybe he can get me some.......or I'll have to make a ski trip hehe


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL yeah I don't live around there anymore. I'm more likely to be near Co.......a buddy has a place at Keystone.......so maybe he can get me some.......or I'll have to make a ski trip hehe


they do sell most of their styles in bottles. but at the brewhouse tastes much better. 

i have my walking tour setup in denver so i hit most of my favorite breweries and then can stumble back to the hotel.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> they do sell most of their styles in bottles. but at the brewhouse tastes much better.
> 
> i have my walking tour setup in denver so i hit most of my favorite breweries and then can stumble back to the hotel.


Always better fresh!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4528596


Yeah we're not even talkin about that shit anymore. You like beer?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well everyone knows 90% of bad info comes from advertising......


90% of bad info is started by 10% of people


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah we're not even talkin about that shit anymore. You like beer?


OP is long gone i think. lol. 

let's talk more about beer:
"the cause of and solution to all of life's problems" --- Homer Simpson


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah we're not even talkin about that shit anymore. You like beer?


Arrogant bastard drinker


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

Fat tire amber is another one ( to tune out the wife )

Question : Any hidden gems to look for ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Arrogant bastard drinker


Good stuff!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fat tire amber is another one ( to tune out the wife )
> 
> Question : Any hidden gems to look for ?


Lawsons "sip of sunshine" awesome on tap great in a can!
Von Trapp
Switchback!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

Pandemic who ? ...... COVID what ?

Always ready to rock and roll ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Any hidden gems to look for ?


if you are ever in fort collins/asheville, New Belgium (fat tire) usually has about 5 on tap that aren't released to the public (just at the brewhouse only). sometimes it's a guest brewer, sometimes an employee brewer or just a style they want to try)


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bottled salts are just b.s. in my experience. I used to buy into all the hype. 
Then I grew organically and got back to the basics. I learned it's more about environment then anything else. Healthy soil (and lots of it) and as much sun as possible. 
Now I will never go back to buying bottled crap. It's all manure and some dry nutes for me.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pandemic who ? ...... COVID what ?
> 
> Always ready to rock and roll ...
> 
> View attachment 4528750


my favorites
Centennial IPA by founders
league of heroes (variety pack) 
Heady Topper or Focal banger by the alchemist brewery
Second fiddle by fiddlehead brewing. I also love melvins and jai alai's


----------



## Nizza (Apr 10, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Bottled salts are just b.s. in my experience. I used to buy into all the hype.
> Then I grew organically and got back to the basics. I learned it's more about environment then anything else. Healthy soil (and lots of it) and as much sun as possible.
> Now I will never go back to buying bottled crap. It's all manure and some dry nutes for me.


care to share your recipe(s)?
I would like to figure out what I need for amendments, always wanted to build soil just never really did it right. Ive always thrown some same old stuff together and gotten OK results, water only.
Thanks if you have the time and if not I'm sure I can look up some stuff!

I would like to get more into organics for outdoors-- working on synthetic indoors right now but that season is almost ended. Now it will be outdoor season I can shut the tent down and organics is my new goal for this summer (with maybe one hydro outdoor project)


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Apr 10, 2020)

Actually my recipe is about as simple as it gets. I used pre blended dry nutes so it's pretty easy and wont burn. 

I use composted cow manure as the soil. I amend with espoma (this year I will be using tomato tone because its higher in calcium)
And happy frog bulb food.

Between the two it has everything you need. I do water with Epsom salt and molasses every two weeks

I also do use some liquid silica because I'm not in dirt but just manure. 

My friend standing between two of my plants.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2020)

JJroro said:


> I was thinking of swapping over to the full mega crop nutes line and using MC, bud explosion, sweet candy, Mammoth P, and gravitron. What other nutes could I add to this? Or are the some other nutes or different lines that would be better for max yield?


If you want max yields automate your watering/fertigation cycles, if you havent already. It is by far one of the best ways to improve your garden and will give you a much more noticeable increase in growth than switching nutrient brands would.


----------



## Polyuro (Apr 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> If you want max yields automate your watering/fertigation cycles, if you havent already. It is by far one of the best ways to improve your garden and will give you a much more noticeable increase in growth than switching nutrient brands would.


And if u put bottled beer on, it will grow like 50% bigger


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Trust me...I've spent a LOT of money on fancy bottles that look like the were designed by a tattoo artist. I have an all organic grow going now and the price different for nutrients is astonishing. I've also never seen my plants grow so fast during early vegetation...but I'm not attributing that to the the organic grow, yet, because I haven't grown these strains before.


Same here man. Ive gone through multiple nutrient lines, some super expensive and now im doing 100% organic and will never look back.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

Good stuff


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Good stuff


A+ for can design thats for sure


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

got me some vodka rum and some patron and got me lots of thc gonna be a good time


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> got me some vodka rum and some patron and got me lots of thc gonna be a good time


Just started sippin on a gin and tonic.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just started sippin on a gin and tonic.


nah garlic tonic gotta keep them vampires away with the rona


----------



## JJroro (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok so should I just stick with what I’ve been using which is maxi gro and maxi bloom since it’s been working fine for me? The only other thing I’ve been adding to the water once or twice a week is some tribus that I got for cheap.


----------



## Medfinder (Apr 16, 2020)

So many different grow ferts its a multi million dollar industry.

Ive used many in the last 17 years... I am going back to brewing my own in 5 gallon buckets with prune juice and airstones.


----------



## kkt3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Magic doesn’t come in a bottle. It. comes from years of growing and trying different things will help you develop something that will produce the bud size you want.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 16, 2020)

Only bottled shit I'll use occasionally is some liquid fish fertilizer or liquid kelp extract. otherwise, it's all dried ammendments added to the soil like bone meal, azomite, EWC, etc. Always organic!


----------



## Danielson999 (Aug 26, 2020)

JJroro said:


> @DarkWeb @Gond00s @rkymtnman Yea but the right nutes still determine at least 35% of the outcome..


I know it's an old thread but I gotta say this. I was in a hydro shop today and the guy showed a locally made line of nutrients and when he got to the 'ton o' bud' he said 'this one here, it gives you 35-40% of your final weight'

I'm not saying I agree because I don't but alot of people do believe this....even hydro shop owners who apparently have been growing for 40 years.


----------



## Gond00s (Aug 26, 2020)

Danielson999 said:


> I know it's an old thread but I gotta say this. I was in a hydro shop today and the guy showed a locally made line of nutrients and when he got to the 'ton o' bud' he said 'this one here, it gives you 35-40% of your final weight'
> 
> I'm not saying I agree because I don't but alot of people do believe this....even hydro shop owners who apparently have been growing for 40 years.


nutrients are just what get your plant thru. u need to find a ratio of elements that the plants are going to thrive at. I still haven't because i was using a one and done when i shouldn't have, I should have been more on point so i just switched to a base nutrient regime now. but don't get the wrong info from what i'm saying. I'm saying u should learn about nutrients and find out whats in each one and make a mix that is pretty balanced out. Going to Gh Micro/Bloom/CaliMagic and some Map. dont listen to your local hydro shop their trying to push shit.

This was a old thread and i kinda wanna make something clear mega crop has not been stable lately at all so that's the main reason im switching.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2020)

Back in my day we only had one nute. It was blue and we loved it


----------



## HydroLynx (Aug 27, 2020)

DIY liquid salty nutes ftw


----------



## AdamAce (Nov 24, 2020)

JJroro said:


> lol you guys have either never used the products I’m talking about are are just arrogant assholes who think they know it all, because I can get a a noticeable gain from using the right nutes compared to not... y’all are toxic af and obv don’t know what your talking about


You ever take chemistry and see the periodic table of elements? They are called elements because they are fundamental building blocks--putting a sticker on a bottle does not change the chemistry of these elements. You need Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Potassium for the most part... then small amounts of calcium, magnesium, and sometimes iron, sulfur, molybdenum, manganese, and copper. I'm sure there might be a few others too.

Just make sure the plants get the right amount of NPK throughout its stages, and if you have deficiencies, treat them as needed.


----------



## KlompenOG (Nov 28, 2020)

I have been doing organic for some time now, but back when I was younger I wanted super soil and basically had the impression that if plants like food then giving them more food in reserve makes tons of sense. Thing is, it actually doesn't. The plant's root system can only handle so much at a time and its genetics will only let you do so much. Once you exceed those levels, you're basically just wasting supplies. Not only that, but you're making the soil increasingly yummy for pests. These days I have a way more stripped-down mix that is just coir, verm, perlite, sometimes a little peat, worm castings, and a small random mix of Espoma and Jobes fertilizers with some dessicant crystals/kitty litter cystals added. The silica crystals have been a huge surprise for me in terms of pest resistance and much more, but its really cheap and nothing I am using is expensive.


----------



## trinketswittrichs (Dec 9, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That is pure nonsense. I use some of the cheapest nutes money can by. No additives and not a single bottle with a fancy label and cartoon name selling for $25. If you go into growing with the mindset that nutes are that important then you're setting yourself up for failure. Just look at all the posts of people with a dozen bottles of all the latest and greatest nonsense to dump on your plants. The Marijuana Plant Problems section is full of them. Crispy fried leaves and nasty looking buds having all kinds of issues even though they're dumping any product they can get their hands on.
> 
> If you want max yield then make sure you have plenty of light and a good environment for your plants to grow. I'll put the health of my plants and my yields up there with those using all those products that have been aggressively marketed to naive cannabis growers. And I just use calcium nitrate, a micronutrient blend, and monopotassium phosphate. I can buy a pound of each in watersoluble dry form for what people pay for some bottle of "Magic" that is made from the exact same stuff I'm using.
> 
> The cannabis nutrient industry is nothing but a money grab. More money is spent on packaging and marketing than the product that's inside all those shiny bottles.


I WAS LOOKING INTO DOING THAT MYSELF I FOUND 2 SITES I SEEN RECOMMENDED ON A FORUM, CANT REMEMBER WHICH ? BUT JUST YESTERDAY ,I WAS ON THESE SITES TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT I NEED TO BUY BECUASE I DONT WANT ANY CARTOON PACKAGES WITH SNAKE OIL IN IT O,5 % WHICH IS DICK..LOL THIS SITE HAS SOME SHIT CALLED DONKEY DIX THAT ACTUALLY SEEMS OK I TRUST MB FERTS OVER THE ADVANCED,BUT WHAT DO I KNOW IM JUST AN OUTDOOR GUERILLA GUY. https://mbferts.com/ CAN YOU TELL ME WHICH PLACE YOU USE ?HOW DO YOU MIX THOSE UP? I WOULD BE HAPPY TO MIX AND USE MY OWN SHIT AND SAVE CASH SICE IM A POOR FUCKER,.I SAW THIS AND DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS BS OR NOT.... i READ SOMETHING ABOUT USING WHEY PROTEIN ? ITS VERY CHEAP PER LB THIS IS WHAT IT SAYS .....Did you know that Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Food Grade Amino Acid is the secret ingredient behind:
Advanced Nutrients - Big Bud. ----House & Gardens - Amino Acid Treatment.-----Heavy 16 Prime
Just like any body builder needs a lot of QUALITY protein after a workout, so can be said about your plants after a day of working out and pushing out/up all those buds!
All Pk boosters have the same ingredients, and they do the same thing, BOOST THE PK. The only differences between the different brands, are HOW MUCH PK THEY BOOST.
But, there seems to be a booster that is very popular and has been around for a very long time...
That's right it's Dr. Hornsby's Big Bud Fyi Advance Nutrients just bought the rights to the product. THEY DIDN'T CREATE IT.
Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Food Grade Amino Acid Powder is suitable for preparation of fertilizer blends and for production of liquid fertilizers, but once added to water, Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Food Grade Amino Acid is like milk and it will spoil. This isn't an issue if you add the powder directly to your reservoir, but if you make concentrates that will sit around for months, your concentrate WILL spoil. sO I THOUGHT ABOUT TRYING SOME OF THIS NOT SURE THO? I DEFINATLY AM GOING TO MIX UP SOME STUFF AND TRY IT OUT.HAS ANYONE HEARD OF USING THIS WHEY ?HERES THE LINK https://mbferts.com/collections/custom-hydro-nutrients/products/hydrolyzed-whey-protein-food-grade-amino-acid-protein-shake


----------

